# [SOLVED] No Sound After Upgrading Video Card to 520 GT



## GalaxyBounce (Aug 13, 2011)

I recently bought and installed the GeForce 520 GT (GeForce GT 520 - Overview - GeForce) in my desktop.
I connect my HP Pavilion D4100Y computer to my Vizio L37HDTV10A tv/monitor using a VGA cable and a stereo jack for audio, same as before I installed the 520 GT. However, after I installed the 520 GT, there was no sound. It does not even recognize that there is any sound device. If I try to adjust the volume, it won't let me. It says there is no audio device. In the device manager, under Sound, video and game controllers, it lists:
Audio Codecs, Legacy Audio Drivers, Legacy Video Capture Devices, Media Control Devices, NVIDIA High Definition Audio, and Video Codecs.
It says that all of these devices are working properly. There are no exclamation points or red X's by any of the listed devices.

I know that it is not the cable because I plugged it into my laptop, and it worked.
I can't even hear anything if I plug in headphones. It just says "No Audio Device" under Sounds and Audio Devices Properties.

Oh, and I'm running Windows XP.

I have no idea what the problem is. Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: No Sound After Upgrading Video Card to 520 GT*

Re-install the sound driver from the HP support website:
UK: HP Support & Drivers | United Kingdom
USA: HP Support & Drivers | United States


----------



## GalaxyBounce (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: No Sound After Upgrading Video Card to 520 GT*

Thanks for the response.
I tried uninstalling the NVidia Drivers via Add/Remove programs. Restarted my computer, then installed the sound driver, but the sound still did not work. Then I tried to reinstall my NVidia drivers without the NVidia HD Audio Manager (Custom Install), but now it won't even let me install the drivers? It stops after a minute of installing and says Installation Failed?

I think I really messed up something haha... Any ideas?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No Sound After Upgrading Video Card to 520 GT*

Remove all traces of the Nvidia drivers using Revo uninstaller, then try reinstalling the nvidia driver package, full version.


----------



## GalaxyBounce (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: No Sound After Upgrading Video Card to 520 GT*

Tried using Revo to uninstall any remaining traces of the NVidia drivers.... found NONE.
Also tried reinstalling the NVidia driver by getting the driver online instead of from the CD... same Failed Installation error.
What am I missing? Is there somewhere else the NVidia driver files are stored... hidden?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No Sound After Upgrading Video Card to 520 GT*

What video card were you using before?


----------



## GalaxyBounce (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: No Sound After Upgrading Video Card to 520 GT*

NVidia GeForce 6200 Turbocache


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No Sound After Upgrading Video Card to 520 GT*

Have you verified the default audio device is still the audio chipset? 

Most newer cards have an HDMI output, part of the HDMI chipset is an HD audio chipset to support the HDMI audio output. When the video drivers (including the HD audio) drivers are installed, the default audio device is often changed to the HDMI chipset. Thus your sound card/audio chipset no longer output audio.


----------



## GalaxyBounce (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: No Sound After Upgrading Video Card to 520 GT*



Dogg said:


> Have you verified the default audio device is still the audio chipset?
> 
> Most newer cards have an HDMI output, part of the HDMI chipset is an HD audio chipset to support the HDMI audio output. When the video drivers (including the HD audio) drivers are installed, the default audio device is often changed to the HDMI chipset. Thus your sound card/audio chipset no longer output audio.


Ahh I see... Sounds like what the problem might be. 

No I have not verified this. How do I do so?

Thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No Sound After Upgrading Video Card to 520 GT*

Control Panel / Sounds and Audio Devices / Audio tab > Sound playback default device = should be your audio chipset...not the HDMI chipset


----------



## GalaxyBounce (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: No Sound After Upgrading Video Card to 520 GT*



Dogg said:


> Control Panel / Sounds and Audio Devices / Audio tab > Sound playback default device = should be your audio chipset...not the HDMI chipset


Oh... I can't make any changes to the Audio tab, or the Volume tab, or the Voice tab. Nothing is highlighted, and everything is un-clickable.

Edit: I can't even adjust the system volume. It says "No Audio Device".
I got the NVidia driver installation to work... but now when I choose to custom install, it won't give me the option of installing the HD Audio Manager. I guess that's a good thing? Still no sound though =(

Edit 2: In my device manager, under system devices, it lists Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio, and there is a yellow Exclamation mark by it. Not sure if this has to do with anything?


----------



## GalaxyBounce (Aug 13, 2011)

Solved the issue, thanks for the help everyone.
In the end, it was just that my Windows Audio in my Services was disabled. Not sure how that happened...?
For anyone else who encounters this issue, to fix it:
Click start -> Run, type services.msc
Hit OK
Scroll down to Windows Audio, hit properties, set Startup type as Automatic.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Glad you have it sorted, thanks for letting us know the solution

reinstalling the Audio drives as pip22 posted in post #2 would have reset the service to auto, if you had not run into the video driver reinstall issue


----------

